# Question about Windy Day Smoking



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 10, 2008)

I was planning on smoking some rainbow trout but the wind is blowing here at about 20mph plus. Will it effect the quality of the smoking session?  I will be using a Bradley Electric Smoker.

   Thanks


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 10, 2008)

If you can set up some sort of windbreak around the smoker so it will block it? this will help to keep a more consistant temp in the smoker. Search windbreak/redneck windbreak and you will see some that others have done!!!!!!!!!!Good Luck...


----------



## richtee (Feb 10, 2008)

You can toss a blanket over the unit too. Make sure it's not a synthetic cloth tho... that could get REAL messy. I use a chunk of natural sisal fiber carpet.


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

But up a wind break or if you can move the smoker to an area out of the wind that is sheltered..........


----------



## morkdach (Feb 19, 2008)

wind will really mess with ya


----------



## ron50 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wind can suck the heat out of a smoker even quicker then cold can. Windbreask works great and you can build one out of a couple spare pieces of plywood and some hinges.


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks For the ideas Folks. Will have to work on getting one built.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 20, 2008)

i take it no garage or shed to smoke in?

SHIRLEY.......you have summin to cut up all that game from HuntAlot, in......like a garage, etc.


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 20, 2008)

ROTFLMAO
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      I have a small building but due to whats inside wouldnt smoke in...           Usually the weather is pretty good in Virginny.


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey man when the wind is blowin, I set up in the garage and when I;m done set traps for the cats!!! Cause they will be there!


----------

